# Mounting LVM (NTFS) in Windows XP (DualBoot)

## eruvaer_ohta

Hey folks,

I have a question concerning my partitions. Because of dualbooting I need a large data partition which can be used from both OS. The problem is that the usable disk space for this data partition is splitted over 2 harddisks. That's when LVM comes in.

My configuration:

hda:

 1) data (LVM)

 2) windows xp

 3) data (LVM)

hdb:

 1) / for gentoo

 2) swap

 3) daten (LVM)

I thought of formatting the virtual data partition (inside LVM) with NTFS, using ntfs-3g for mounting. Is there a downside? But my real question is if there is some software with which I can use (r/w) this data LVM partition with windows xp? It looks like xp doesn't normally recognize LVM partitions.

If you have some idea or advise how to solve this easier, I'm happy to hear.

----------

## frostschutz

To my knowledge, there is no way to access specific LVM volumes in Windows. What you can do is have LVM move data elsewhere (make a proper backup before you attempt this) so you have free room for creating a normal partition which you then can use for NTFS in both Linux and Windows. For example if hdb3 is big enough to take your Linux related partitions you can tell LVM to move everything from hda1 and hda3 to hdb3, and convert hda to a windows / ntfs only disk entirely. Your problem is solveable as long as the data partition you have in LVM is not bigger as hda or hdb itself; it will require shuffling data around a lot depending on your situation. If you need the partition to be bigger than the hard disks you have, you have to create two partitions, or buy a bigger hard disk.

----------

## niceness

You could try Virtual Volumes, but I wouldn't use it to access my data  :Smile: 

----------

## eruvaer_ohta

@frostschutz:

Shuffling data around should not be the problem, I have enough free space on hdb3. But it would be more convenient to have just one big data partition instead of three single ones. Reinstalling windows is not possible, but perpaps I can manage to push my windows partition to the end of hda. So I can at least have 2 data partitions.

I will try Virtual Volumes, but it looks like I have to go with different partitions for my data.

Thanks for your help anyway!

PS: exact information

hda: 160gb

1) data (LVM) 20gb

2) windows xp 10gb

3) data (LVM) 130gb

hdb: 320gb

1) / for gentoo 18gb

2) swap 2gb

3) daten (LVM) 300gb (empty at the moment)

----------

## frostschutz

So, what keeps you from creating an ntfs partition outside LVM?   :Confused: 

You have 300GB partition, plus it's empty. Do you want it to be bigger than 320GB or what?

----------

## eruvaer_ohta

The partition on hdb3 is fine; it is just that I also want to use the free space on hda for my data partition without having to work with different data partitions (better one 450gb partition instead of a 300gb, a 20gb and a 130gb one). Of course that's not _this_ bad, but if you could solve it with LVM, it would be more convenient.

----------

